# Raw Pigs Feet



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

has anyone given their dog raw pigs feet? my grocery butcher keeps trying to give me some and i just don't know if its ok to give one to Sam. they are usually about 6 inches long and look gross LOL


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you do any raw feeding? I've been studying up on it and I've read that pork is alright but that raw meat shouldn't be given at the same time as a kibble meal, mainly because the kibble takes so long to digest that the pork would be in the stomach for too long.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, i feed only raw. Sam gets raw meaty bones all the time, i just didn't know if the pigs feet are beneficial at all... they have the hooves on them, i guess it just grosses me out LOL i need to get over these kinda things i think


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't....only because I can't get past the way they look, NASTY! haha, I can't stand the sight of the pig ears either...is that wierd, lol...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL yea thats my problem, i need to just learn to get over it i think. turkey necks don't look much better, but atleast they don't have hooves attached to them! :vomit:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL yea thats my problem, i need to just learn to get over it i think. turkey necks don't look much better, but atleast they don't have hooves attached to them! :vomit:


LMAO! I can't even gut a turkey for Thanksgiving. My husband has to do it, then he chases me around with the neck. Blah........


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> LMAO! I can't even gut a turkey for Thanksgiving. My husband has to do it, then he chases me around with the neck. Blah........


LMAO i just got the best visual...... ugh men.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LMAO i just got the best visual...... ugh men.


I have it on video! LOL. I know....men.....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I have it on video! LOL. I know....men.....


now THAT i'd like to see....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Beneficial or not, I don't know. I also don't know if it's different getting it fresh from a butcher than the ones you buy at the pet store. The reason I bring that up is I remember we used to give our first golden the pig's feet that you get in the pet store. And if I remember correctly, she got some pretty ugly looking sores around her mouth because the pig's feet would get sharp from her chewing them. This isn't exactly an argument for or against, but just a suggestion that if you do get them you keep an eye on Sam to make sure it isn't getting sharp and he isn't getting cut. 

Oh, and I'd like to see that video too! lol

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh, i'm not talking about the pigs feet in the pet store.. i'm talking about the raw ones from the butcher that are actually more like a pig leg with hoof attached lol i only feed Sam raw bones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just to gross for me even to consider. I dont think I could sit there and watch them chew on a pigs hoof.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> oh, i'm not talking about the pigs feet in the pet store.. i'm talking about the raw ones from the butcher that are actually more like a pig leg with hoof attached lol i only feed Sam raw bones.


I figured they were different, just wasn't sure and wanted to throw it out there. Thanks for the visual :yuck: lol!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

im gonna get some and take a picture just to gross you all out


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> LOL yea thats my problem, i need to just learn to get over it i think. turkey necks don't look much better, but atleast they don't have hooves attached to them! :vomit:


I found a deer leg on our walk a few days ago......hoof attached. Coulda sent it to you!

:yuck::yuck::yuck: LOL!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

oh GROSS..... did you give it to Merlin??? haha


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If it was cow or buffalo or something maybe but I am iffy with pork with all the skin and meat I wouldn't. Just to bring it home ack.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> LMAO! I can't even gut a turkey for Thanksgiving. My husband has to do it, then he chases me around with the neck. Blah........


hahahaha. that sounds like something my boyfriend would do!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so i was surfing the lab board that is helping Jenna with that transport and noticed they have a decent raw feeding forum section... found this picture.. we thought feeding pigs feet was gross... this is a dog holding and about to eat an OSTRICH LEG!! ewwwww!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is gross!!! LOL!!! I guess the dog doesn't care but I have a problem with any bone that has fur or feet still attached! 

And no, I didn't let Merlin have the deer leg. I just can't figure how it got there.....



missmarstar said:


> so i was surfing the lab board that is helping Jenna with that transport and noticed they have a decent raw feeding forum section... found this picture.. we thought feeding pigs feet was gross... this is a dog holding and about to eat an OSTRICH LEG!! ewwwww!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As far as a pig goes there is no other animal like it. It is 100% edible to humans as well as dogs. The tails, feet, skin everything can be eaten. If YOU can get past it, then do it. Kind of like the green tripe thing.

PS - As to what Jersey's Mom was referring to from the pet store that gave our first Golden problems it was smoked hooves.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

is a pig foot very fattening though? Sam is so lean right now and perfect, it will definitely take some getting used to feeding him meat other than the natures variety patties where i can be absolutely sure the exact number of calories he gets every day... i just want to make sure he doesn't put on a bunch of weight.


----------

